# Just found out need Egg Donation - Hi everyone!



## Angelmummy (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Nice to meet you all! I would like to introduce myself. Im Kay I am 39 and have been married since Sept 2002. I got pregnant naturally seven times since then but every time I have miscarried  I lost the babies between 5 and 12 weeks. Saw heartbeats with three babies.  

Fought for tests and treatments and got diagnosed with a blood clot problem after losing number four. Treated with aspirin. Did not work. Next time tried to use Heparin but early m/c at 6 wks and then 5 wks. Heartbroken.

They did more tests to find out why I had losses with treatment and   they then found I had raised FSH! level was 17 in April 2007. Have since had v irregular periods and hut flsuhes.  
Saw consultant last wk. told only chance IVF with DE so that's where I am now!

May use my sis who is 38 if she is a CMV match... but if not will go to Spain! 

Just trying to get my haed around it all and find out some more as never needed IVF before.

Hope to meet people in similar situation.


Love Kay

xxx


----------



## Mitchie (May 15, 2007)

Hiya AngelMummy   
Welcome to FF. I'm really sorry to read of your situation. I 'm on the 'DEnewbies part 6' thread, why dont you join us there, i'm sure you will find us a freindly bunch AND we are all in the same position as you. We will happily answer any of your queries, worries, thoughts , etc. Or you can rant and rave, moan, whatever, we do it all !!!
Come across!
In the meantime, My DH and i are also going to spain this year for tx if you want to ask me anything.......................
Best of luck, and much love
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

hi kay welcome the tx rollacoaster im off to ceram next tues for de tx.
we are on the ceramies chat board there are quite a few of us going for tx over the next couple of weeks so it might help with loads of info etc so come and join


----------



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

posted before i finished  anyway  hope to see you there.
love poopy.xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Kay,

Welcome to the board 

I'm so sorry to hear about your losses   having had one myself after heartbeat and even movements were seen, I know how heartbreaking it is. 
Just wanted to wish you the best of luck, and invite you to join in the DE newbies ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=123062.0

Marie xxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Angel mummy
Welcome to FF and the donor thread - I am so so sorry to hear of your losses and think you are one brave lady.
As Mitchie   has said please come over the the de newbie thread - there are a lot of us there but we have all been through the mill one way or another and we are all here to support each other.  I also post on 2ndry and a girl has joined there after having 7 m/c - I am not sure how you ladies carry on.  Having just had my third the only good thing is that I am being tested even if the third one was with donor eggs I have not given up.
Anyway I digress, I know its a shock when you get told that DE is your only chance as have been through it but I met a wonderful lady on here who gave me the gift of life and it worked its just for some reason we will  never know why it stopped at 8 weeks.  I knots its hard to see the hb and then it go wrong.
Please pm if you want too, I also believe there is a recurrent m/c thead someone where on here too.
Another girl called Drownedgirl is preg with twins after DE from a friend the fresh failed but the frosties worked.
take care and look after yourself.

Hi Poopy - hope you are ok honey not heard from you for a while? good luck

love

Susie


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Kay, and welcome to FF

I'm sorry to hear of all that you have been through.  Suszy has mentioned Drownedgirl - she did her DE treatment at the same time as me and we compared notes as we went along.  She also had a history of recurrent miscarriage, and in her case, the DE has worked.  I suppose it depends on what is causing the miscarriages (if anyone knows...).

As to using your sister, normally donors have to be 35 or under, because that is the age that most people's fertility starts to decline.  Some clinics, including the one I used, will accept known donors over that age, but will make sure you are aware that the chances of success may be reduced.  A lot depends on your sister's fertility history.  Mine was 35/36 when we did the treatment but she had had her youngest child only 18 months previously, so the clinic took the view that her fertility would be OK, and that proved to be right.  Your sister could undergo tests to establish her FSH levels etc but that's still no guarantee.  You would need to contact your proposed clinic and see what they feel about using donors over 35.

If I can help with anything more, please feel free to IM me.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do 

Essex Girl (Ruth) x


----------



## Angelmummy (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi 
Thanks for your kind welcomes 

I think the miscarriages were caused by a blood clot problem but by the time they raelised and started treating it... it was too late and my eggs had expired! 

I never got the chance to use Heparin (blood thinner) on a pg that was viable iykwim and it has a good success rate with blood clot problems. That is why I want to get pg again so at least I know I have tried ALL the treatments   Might not have great odds but I deserve a break!

My sis is fairly fertile - she had a baby 2 wks ago!! There is only 10 months between us.... so will have to weigh up pros and cons... We lost our mum to cancer in August so it would be nice to have a baby that may have a family resemblance iykwim... but if not Spain it is!!

It is wonderful to meet people in the same situation. I fear I have driven any friends I had away...   and I feel quite lonely and isolated at times.

Look forward to getting to know you all!!



Love Kay
xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi there, I have also had 7 mc, following a DVT in pregnancy, and I am treated with heparin etc when pg due to antiphospholipid antibodies and low protein S...

my FSH  was not that high - 11 - but 2 of my mcs were tested and the embryos were abnormal which points to an age problem.

A friend donated eggs and although the fresh cycle was BFN, we got pg with twins via FET!

I have a lot more info on my blog. Good luck

xx


----------

